

BigCalc (YC S12) Makes Hadoop Easier for High Frequency Trading Firms - irunbackwards
http://techcrunch.com/2012/08/22/y-combinator-alum-bigcalc-makes-hadoop-easier-for-high-frequency-trading-firms/

======
jethroalias97
I'd feel better if it was an app that taught people how to game the lottery.
At least then the nonsense would be equitable.

